# Can I feed panel from MCC?



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The "breakers" in many MCC buckets are magnetic only and cannot be used to feed other loads. If the breaker is a standard thermal magnetic breaker, you can use it to feed the panel. The other issue would be if the MCC has a grounded conductor. Often they do not and if it doesn't it can't be used to supply the 120/240 volt panel.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

As noted, make sure the breaker isn't a 'motor circuit protector', make sure you have a neutral, and make sure the voltage is correct. You can't feed a 120/240 panel from a 480 MCC without a transformer. 

Hopefully, the MCC in question is a 120/240 3ø 4 wire delta and the neutral is present.

Rob


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The "breakers" in many MCC buckets are magnetic only and cannot be used to feed other loads. If the breaker is a standard thermal magnetic breaker, you can use it to feed the panel. The other issue would be if the MCC has a grounded conductor. Often they do not and if it doesn't it can't be used to supply the 120/240 volt panel.


These are fused. I don't know if there is a grounded conductor in this section, but I figured I would just bring it out of the switchboard. Otherwise, am I going about this wrong? Other option would be tapping off bus.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

micromind said:


> As noted, make sure the breaker isn't a 'motor circuit protector', make sure you have a neutral, and make sure the voltage is correct. You can't feed a 120/240 panel from a 480 MCC without a transformer.
> 
> Hopefully, the MCC in question is a 120/240 3ø 4 wire delta and the neutral is present.
> 
> Rob


Yes, it is 120/240 delta.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

We order all ours 480 3 phase to 120v 208 3 phase with a transformer and sub panel right in them on every one for control power. no transformers in the buckets extra space for remote IO


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

CFL said:


> These are fused. I don't know if there is a grounded conductor in this section, but I figured I would just bring it out of the switchboard. Otherwise, am I going about this wrong? Other option would be tapping off bus.


Fused is good. If no neutral then maybe a 1:1 transformer that will give a neutral.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

CFL said:


> These are fused. I don't know if there is a grounded conductor in this section, but I figured I would just bring it out of the switchboard:no:. Otherwise, am I going about this wrong? Other option would be tapping off bus.


 Pretty sure thats a no no. Is that switch board fed from the same MCC? You can't just grab a neutral from anywhere. How about some minis in the switch board and then feeding the new panel with the spaces freed up from the mini's.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> Pretty sure thats a no no. Is that switch board fed from the same MCC? You can't just grab a neutral from anywhere. How about some minis in the switch board and then feeding the new panel with the spaces freed up from the mini's.


There are no minis in a switchboard. The switchboard feeds the MCC. They are two sections, side by side, common bus.

I'm not concerned about the neutral, my question was about wether or not I can repurpose the compressor controller bucket. I would just blank off the start and stop buttons, the starter is not located in the bucket. It is a fused disconnect.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

CFL said:


> ...
> I'm not concerned about the neutral, my question was about wether or not I can repurpose the compressor controller bucket. I would just blank off the start and stop buttons, the starter is not located in the bucket. It is a fused disconnect.


Yes you can use the fused disconnect, but you need to be concerned about the neutral. If there is not a neutral at the MCC you can't use the MCC to supply a panel that requires a neutral without the use of a transformer.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How old is the MCC & what brand?


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> How old is the MCC & what brand?


About 50 years old. I believe it is Continental.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Yes you can use the fused disconnect, but you need to be concerned about the neutral. If there is not a neutral at the MCC you can't use the MCC to supply a panel that requires a neutral without the use of a transformer.


I meant that my question doesn't regard the neutral. I know I need a neutral in order to have a 120/240v panel.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

CFL said:


> I meant that my question doesn't regard the neutral. I know I need a neutral in order to have a 120/240v panel.


But the issue would be getting the neutral in the same conduit that contains the feeder conductors to the MCC.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> But the issue would be getting the neutral in the same conduit that contains the feeder conductors to the MCC.


Sorry, I didn't give a clear description. The MCC is the righthand section of the switchboard assembly. I only spent a few minutes looking at this, so I didn't pull off any covers, but I think I'm pretty sure I have easy access to the neutral bus, and hopefully a lug.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

CFL said:


> Sorry, I didn't give a clear description. The MCC is the righthand section of the switchboard assembly. I only spent a few minutes looking at this, so I didn't pull off any covers, but I think I'm pretty sure I have easy access to the neutral bus, and hopefully a lug.


 I don't see an issue then.


----------

